# d



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

d


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

You wuss!


----------



## imtheman (Aug 24, 2012)

barra boooooooooof


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

And I thought you had balls of steel

QLD Pop...pop.....wuss!


----------



## imtheman (Aug 24, 2012)

Con I've forgotten my pliers to many times before also, if you have a pair of scissors with you, you can use the blade of the scissors to get some leverage on the hook, worth a try anyway


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Love a good barra boof. Good to see you back into them again. Keep the reports coming!


----------



## Geoffw (Jan 23, 2011)

Tempting to join the chorus of 'wuss' but having had a treble connected to a tuna and a landing net and my thumb through the nail off beagle bay coast in a tinnie with no pliers or side cutters and bouncing around while my mate did his best to get us back to shore I have some empathy. After having the treble cut by a friendly local l decided to go to the local community health clinic to have the other half a hook taken out. That was a few years ago and after recalling the event I've changed my mind........wuss!


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Geoffw said:


> Tempting to join the chorus of 'wuss' but having had a treble connected to a tuna and a landing net and my thumb through the nail off beagle bay coast in a tinnie with no pliers or side cutters and bouncing around while my mate did his best to get us back to shore I have some empathy. After having the treble cut by a friendly local l decided to go to the local community health clinic to have the other half a hook taken out. That was a few years ago and after recalling the event I've changed my mind........wuss!


Geoff, you took your friggin' time to call him a wuss. :lol:

Here's another one Con:






*
The Xylocaine (5% lignocaine) is better, and cheaper, than spirits.*

trev


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

d


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

What a handsome devil! (not the bloke!)

Karma seems to be coming your way, Con. Wild Barra for dinner, yum.


----------



## DeepRiver (Dec 19, 2012)

Thats got to be awesome to have a barra 'boof' your lure off the top 
What lure was it that got boofed? 
Barney.


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

DeepRiver said:


> What lure was it that got boofed?


Halco Rooster in Qantas colour is my guess.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

d


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

See, I notice everything when fishing with someone else in their territory.

Just a thought Con, why not change to singles on the lures? Makes for easier hook removal and 4 less barbs to go through your fingers.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

d


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

d


----------



## DeepRiver (Dec 19, 2012)

Barrabundy , l have put some single hooks onto lures at buyers request from time to time. 
Mostly , it takes two hook sizes bigger to replicate the weight of the treble being replaced , sometimes 3 times.
So , to replace a 4" barra lure hanging size 2 trebles , l would replace them with two 1/0 singles [gamakatsu or owner singles].
Hope this helps,
Barney.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

d


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

Hey Barra, I have a few singles floating about in a couple of brands and sizes. I'll measure their gapes and post what I find here.


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

Here we go, here's what I had. Measurements are barb to the closest point on the shank opposite:

Gamakatsu singles
1/0 13mm
1 11 mm
2 9mm
4 8mm
8 6mm

Decoy Pluggin Single
1 11mm

Decoy Jigging Single
1/0 12.5mm


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

D


----------



## HAWKEYE3 (Jan 8, 2009)

Barrabundy,
I have used a variety of singles.

Limerick 4/0 on trolling lures of shore. Handled 26lb macko and 15lb tuna okay.

I have used 1/0 circle hooks to replace hooks on shimano stick bait 11 grams.

I have some tarpon hooks (wide gape but short shank to go on some lures that I am planning to make shortly.

I have been putting some inline Decoy hooks on sps as stinger hooks.

Got my hooks from Protackle and Tackleworld in Townsville.

Ian


----------

